# Seed honey for creamer



## aran (May 20, 2015)

Hi all , im looking for seed honey to make a batch of creamed honey. I bought a lyson heated honey creamer and want to give it a shot but dont know where to get good quality seed honey from without having to grind it myself with a mortar and pestel which i dont have the time/inclination to do.

Any suggestions?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I bought a pound from the grocery store for a trial. Used something a bit less than ten percent. Once that batch is set up you can use it to innoculate the next but I am sure if you have bought a heated honey creamer you have already done your homework My honey usually sets up fairly soft by itself so it does not take much seed. If I was serious about not getting any unknown honey in the mix, here in canada Beemaid creamed honey is well pedigreed and would make a good known quantity. Lots of canola. If you can cream *that* so it stays spreadable you are doing it right!


----------

